# Contador que aumente o disminuya



## gerrybl (Ene 20, 2007)

Hola, soy estudiante de electronica de primer semestre y estoy realizando un proyecto, no se si alguien me pueda explicar como hacer un contador que si yo presiono un boton para generar la señal aumente un digito y si presiono otro boton para generar otra señal disminuya un digito.El quer necesito es de 4 bits.Les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## sebastian2023 (Ene 21, 2007)

Hola, he visto unos circuitos contadores en una pagina, www.electronica-sj.com.ar  seguramente no sale en el buscador porque debe ser muy reciente pero tiene varios circuitos de contadores y muy sencillos por lo que estuve viendo, ahi vi un contador con configuracion regresivo y progresivo es decir cuenta y descuenta... muchas suerte


----------



## Apollo (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola a todos:

No es muy complicado hacer el contador que necesitas, podrías utilizar el 74LS193, contador ascendente/descendente de 4 bits, lo importante de este integrado es que tiene las entradas de reloj para subir o bajr la cuenta independientes, así puedes colocar un botón en cada entrada, y mover la cuenta de manea separada.

Como detalle, este integrado también es capaz de comenzar a contar desde un número que tu elijas por medio de las entradas de "Preset"

La alimetación es de 5V ya que estás trabajando con tecnología TTL, y a las salidas conectas unos leds con sus respectivas resistencias limitaoras.

Si puedes conseguir algún programa de simulación (Yo uso el Circuit Maker2000), sería más rápido, ya que primero pruebas y luego haces el circuito

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## sebastian2023 (Feb 6, 2007)

Es muy buena tu idea pero es mucho mas facil usar contadores decimales, es decir por decadas, por ejemplo un CD4026 porque no necesitas  decodificadores de displays para mi eleccion el contador con el cd4026 que vi en electronica-sj.com.ar esta bastante bueno y facil. ademas lo hice y funciona a la perfeccion pero muchas gracias. nunca esta de sobra las demas posibilidades adios saludos a y todos


----------



## sebastian2023 (Feb 11, 2007)

Buenas gente del foro:

Lo siento, antes de publicar mi anterior respuesta no me acorde de que el contador debe ser regresivo tambien y eso no lo tiene el integrado que yo digo, CD4026,  pero se que el integrado CD4029 si lo tiene tiene la funcion para para que sea regresivo o no con solo poner una de las patita a masa o al +, es muy sencillo, si quieres puedes bajarte la hoja de datos, de www.datasheetscatalog.com o si no creo que la vi en la pagina que mencione antes en la seccion de datasheets, mucha suerte.

saludos para todos ustedes


----------

